# Happy Birthday, Greg... World's greatest Styx Fan!



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Happy, Happy Birthday, GREG!!
I hope somebody bought you the new Styx anthology for your birthday!    
Hope your birthday is "The Best of Times!"


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy birthday Greg

Hope you have a wonderful day.

All my best for a great year.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GREG!!! Many happy returns of the day, and wishes for a year of health and happiness.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GREG!

And here's wishing you a wonderful coming year. :bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I thought it was a 'Grand Illusion', but it's true; Greg's birthday has finally come! Happy Birthday to you!!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Thanks all! The actual celebration is occurring Thursday. I just turned 40 and on Wednesday one of my chef buddies turns 50; on Thursday we're going out to get into trouble (up for a trip to Saint Paul, Kuan?)

For the record, Jim's reference to Styx is sarcastic; very much so, in fact.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Two chef's let out on the town, without supervision. Sounds like trouble to me!!!!!!  Have a great birthday celebration!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I remember 40.....no wait...I....forgot actually!
Well I hope you do better than I did! So for a birthday present for you:
The STYX Tour!  
7/16/04 - Fond du Lac, WI @ Fond du Lac County Fair

7/17/04 - Jefferson, WI @ Jefferson County Fair

7/18/04 - Cadott, WI @ Rock Fest

I tried to convince them to hit St. Paul but they preferred the cheese route, but hey Road Trip!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## nancy marie (Jun 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Greg...Hope Your Day is Filled With Many Blessings! :chef:


----------



## nancy marie (Jun 18, 2004)

:chef: Hello to all of you "Chefs" out there!
Happy Friday!


----------

